# Toads



## MauricesExoticPets (Jul 9, 2009)

Here are three of the toads, ideas?








Maurice Pudlo


----------



## MauricesExoticPets (Jul 9, 2009)

Looks like Duttaphrynus melanostictus to me, a second opinion would be great.

Maurice Pudlo


----------

